# Chuck for nova 1624



## Gman963 (Feb 7, 2014)

What chuck do ya'll recommend for the nova 1624. I have the Penn State Barracuda 2, but will have to order a spindle adapter and it does not have a way to lock it on the spindle. Any favorites that you have used that you could recommend would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You should only need the spindle lock if you want to run the lathe in reverse, e.g., for sanding.

I have two Oneway Talon chucks which I love.

These are more expensive than SuperNOVA 2 or the G3. The Talon also use a large Jacobs chuck style key which I prefer over the large hex key used on the Teknatool chucks.

I have the same size lathe, although mine is the NOVA DVR XP.

I have a friend with the same lathe. He first bought the SuperNOVA 2 chuck, then later purchased a G3 for the heavier design which he wanted for turning larger bowls.

The NOVA chucks tighten "backwards". Clockwise to loosen. Drives me crazy.


----------



## Gman963 (Feb 7, 2014)

That was my concern with not having a spindle lock. I have read on here about some chucks coming loose and just wanted different opinions about which one to get. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Gman963 said:


> I have read on here about some chucks coming loose and just wanted different opinions about which one to get.


I may have posted about a loose chuck some time ago. My friends SuperNOVA 2 chuck did start to come loose but it was the chuck coming off the adapter, not the adapter coming off the spindle.

I have read that the Teknatool adapters work better than the clones. My friend had the Teknatool adapter. He purchased some Loctite and this has not been a problem since.

I do prefer the method of attaching the adapter on the Oneway chucks. The screws attach in the ends, parallel to the spindle, so not possible to come out even if they did come loose, which has not happened for my chucks.


----------



## Gman963 (Feb 7, 2014)

So the adapter should stay tight on the spindle even in reverse? Just may need to add some blue loctite on the chuck to help that conection?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Gman963 said:


> So the adapter should stay tight on the spindle even in reverse? Just may need to add some blue loctite on the chuck to help that conection?


Sorry to confuse.

The adapter may need some blue Loctite to prevent coming loose from the chuck.

If you plan on running the lathe in reverse, the adapter should have a hole for you to insert a small hex locking screw to engage in the slot in the spindle.


----------



## Gman963 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks Dave for sharing your knowledge.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

For a new chuck for your 1624 I would suggest the SN2. I have SN's and G3's but the G3 is for lighter work where the SN2 will do it all. I use both about equally and I have the 1624 also. The Powergrip jaws and 130mm bowl jaws are not recommended for the G3.

I'm not sure what the problem was with Daves friend having the insert back out. There is a set screw in the chuck body to lock it in place.
I have never had one come loose in any of my seven Nova's.
The best price that I know of for the SN2 is a refurb from the service center. $110 plus insert and shipping.

I am not real familiar with the PSI; can't the insert be tapped for a set screw or is it may be direct threaded?

If you were willing to spend more to start with (abt $120) Amazon has the Nova Infinity for $250.
Amazon.com: NOVA 8012 Infnity Super Infinity Quick Change Chuck with #3 Bowl Jaws Insert Type Steel: Home Improvement
They had a pin which was hardened too much and they felt it could be a problem in the future so they replaced them.

I sand in reverse occassionally and never use the set screw in the hex of the insert to lock it to the spindle. It is safest to lock it but make sure you loosen it before trying to remove the chuck or you can booger up you spindle.

I would NOT add loctite to any connection with the spindle if that is what you were asking. Some folks leave their chucks on all the time but with wet wood I don't think it is a good idea. Just as it corrodes and rust your ways and your tools it can do the same to the chuck.
I remove mine and clean/lightly oil the spindle each time.


----------



## Gman963 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry, I wasn't talking about adding loctite to the spindle, just the adapter that goes in the PSI chuck. Since that is the only one I have, loctite in the adapter isn't a problem. I don't think the PSI chuck has a set screw in it. Thanks for your input, much appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Cory!

I've got the Nova 1624 and I'm using a SuperNova2 chuck. Never had a problem with either the thread-adapter insert or the chuck as a whole coming unscrewed, which I put down to both having locking set-screws.

My other candidate was the Grizzly model H6267 -- no adapter needed, they make a different chuck body for each different spindle diameter/thread. John Lucas has good things to say about this chuck (and if he says it's good, that's good enough for me :yes It's a clone of one of the other big names -- Vicmarc, I think.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I haven't seen one but I would think the PSI adapter is long enough to tap for a set screw similar to the Nova. About $7 for the tap and appropriate drill bit.

As to the "righty tighty, lefty loosey" with Nova chucks. I assume people that have problems with it use a tenon most of the time. I almost always use a recess so it is in fact "righty tighty, lefty loosey" for recess use. No matter what chuck you have it will be backwards 50% of the time if you use both tenons and recesses.

The SN2 is the heavier chuck and the G3 for lighter work.
Here is a chart for chucks & jaws from Teknatool that may help if you are considering a Nova.
https://www.teknatool.com/products/...nloads/Min-Max Ranges Jaw Table (mm)Sep06.pdf


----------



## Gman963 (Feb 7, 2014)

Looking at the pic in the catalog I don't see a set screw for the spindle end, but I can tap it out for one. As for the chuck end of the adapter, the chuck is threaded for 1x8 and does not have a set screw, thats where the loctite is going. Thanks for the link to the Grizzly and Teknatool site.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I got the Grizzly for Christmas and have been very happy with it. I would buy another one if I needed it.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> The NOVA chucks tighten "backwards". Clockwise to loosen.


 It does not :no:


----------

